# Kanthal 34/36



## WDE (16/5/16)

Hi Everyone

Just would like to know if anyone is selling 34/36g kanthal and what the price would be on this?

Preferably Pretoria but Johannesburg will not be a problem. 

Thanks


----------



## zadiac (17/5/16)

Probably no one bud. Highest I've seen here in SA is 32g I think. I could be wrong tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (17/5/16)

http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some...es/wick-wire/twisted-messes-nichrome-80-wire/

Not Kanthal though but prefer to use Ni80, much prettier colours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WDE (17/5/16)

zadiac said:


> Probably no one bud. Highest I've seen here in SA is 32g I think. I could be wrong tho.



Had a feeling this might be the case, but thank you for the reply


----------



## WDE (17/5/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some...es/wick-wire/twisted-messes-nichrome-80-wire/
> 
> Not Kanthal though but prefer to use Ni80, much prettier colours



Awesome thanks, will check this out


----------

